
This Lingerie Company A/B Tests the World's Hottest Women - prostoalex
http://www.fastcompany.com/3038740/most-creative-people/this-lingerie-company-a-b-tests-the-worlds-hottest-women-to-see-who-mak
======
SEJeff
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8730484](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8730484)

